# 8800 gtx requirements



## mickeyc (Jan 23, 2007)

hi was thinking of upgrading my gfx card currently a 850xt PE to a 8800 gtx. Im running an asus a8n sli premium mobo and a amd athlon 64 4000+, was wondering if the 8800 would run at its full potential with that CPU and mobo, or should i upgrade? 

thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Mickey, welcome to TSF

The 8800GTX needs a good CPU to get the best out of it and will also need a high quality PSU and cooling system. Before we look at the various upgrade options, please post back with your price range, current system specs and what you will be using the computer for.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 23, 2007)

Oops sry, ill be using the computer to play games mostly, my current card doesnt have shader 3.0 and cant run the games i want, ive priced some of the 8800 gtx's and the seem to start around £340 which is prob the most im willing to pay for the card. 

I havent priced a CPU yet but im not sure which one i need, so if you know one that will do the job plz say. My PC case is a large one as ive heard the card is quite large. 

850xt PE
600 psu
asus a8n sli premium
amd 64 4000+
audigy zs
2 gig ddr

If im leaving something out give me a shout. 

thanks


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

If your CPU is still single core i'd upgrade that first, also your gonning need an amazing PSU 750 watt sliverstone for roughly 160 USD is what yo should be looking at.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 23, 2007)

yea i thought id have to upgrade the cpu, so is my current motherboard alrite? and i read in reviews that a 600 watt psu would do the job.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

A high quality 600W PSU will just about do the job, but it doesn't leave any room for expansion. Also, a PSU's power output decreases over time so it won't be long before you start getting problems like graphical artifacts, overheating, etc. You'd be better off with a 750W. 

The Asus A8N SLI Premium is a good motherboard for its age and will perform well, but if you're thinking of upgrading the CPU, you might want to go for Intel rather than AMD, which would mean replacing the motherboard.


EDIT: some 8800GTX prices (UK)
BFG GeForce 8800 GTX OC 768MB GDDR3 HDTV/Dual DVI *£340*
BFG Tech® GeForce ® 8800 GTX OC 768MB *£335*
Xfx Geforce 8800 Gtx 768mb Ddr3 *£334*
Gigabyte GeForce 8800GTX 768MB DDRIIIPCIE 2xDVI Direct X 10 *£321*
Club 3D nVidia GeForce 8800GTX 768MB DDR3 HDCP Dual DVI/HDTV Out *£317*
YYT 8800GTX 768MB DDR3, HDTV, Dual DVI (OEM) *£295*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

IMHO I would upgrade your CPU and get the 8800 *GTS* 640 meg video card, unless you are sold on the 8800 GTX ??????


as for your PSU, it really depends on the maker and model of your current 600 watt unit (give us that info and we can guide you further)

I just replaced an Asus A8n-sli deluxe (awesome board ray with an FX-60 CPU about two weeks ago, I havent seen much of an improvement to justify the upgrade cost, but here I am

I would say, dont go for anything more than video card and cpu socket 939 and AM2 still have alot of life left in them, despite the "talk" and benchmark crap


I would look for an AMD Opteron 175 CPU (dual core) and a new video card

the opteron will overclock very nicely to 2.8 ghz !


----------



## scharnhorst (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good plan to me gtx is kind of not worth getting now especially when soon the new series of cards will be out


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 23, 2007)

hmm maybe should upgrade my psu, ill just keep the mobo for the moment. Im set on gettin the gtx but wont be gettin it untill christmas so maybe it will drop in price by then, thanks lads.

what about this CPU it do the job? http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-192-AM


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Here is a quality PSU with a price you just can't beat!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005


----------



## xmod14 (Jun 2, 2011)

hi i am doing the same thing would a asus 22'' tv be good? and for upgrading How would i go about upgrading from an nividia mx 440 to a geforce 8800GTX video card. My os is XP:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno:4-dontkno


----------

